# Anyone ever ran the Powertech SWC4 prop?



## acgary (Jul 23, 2016)

Looking at getting a new prop mainly for holeshot and grip on tight turns. Any personal opinions are appreciated.


----------



## FTAC03 (Sep 12, 2007)

I had the sww3 on a 70 yamaha, same prop larger diameter than the swc. It was a monster, and fuel economy sucked. That being said it would not blow out under any circustance, ever! Big thick blades didn't wore very well. I would prop look at an rxb or something along those lines. The SW series is just too agressive.


----------



## Mason m (Aug 7, 2011)

If you want hole shot call Jack Foreman


----------



## JKD (May 30, 2009)

SWC4 is what came on my Mitzi when I picked her up. Two feet over hard sand wan't enough room to fire up. I'll echo Mason, Foreman prop fixed that and completly changed what that Mitzi can do


----------



## salty_waders (Feb 13, 2006)

Mason m said:


> If you want hole shot call Jack Foreman


what he said


----------



## elsillo (Nov 26, 2016)

I run the SWC3 on my skiff and it works great for holeshot. But as the rest said Foreman is the way to go just comes with a hefty price. What you can do is buy the SWC and if you dont like the performance return it they honor that view their disclaimer. 

Once my cup is gone after a good use I will send it in to get recupped to foreman.


----------

